# HPPA und XORG

## theghost1990

Hallo 

ich hab folgendes Problem ich hab hier ein HP C3700 stehen mit einer STI PCI graphic mit dem Namen A1262A. 

Mein Problem ist das diese Karte nicht von NV noch von ATI ist, also wie mach ich das mit den Treibern ????

Viel Danke im vorraus schon

----------

## schachti

x11-base/xorg-server unterstützt doch bei weitem nicht nur ATI und NVIDIA. Was mit den meisten Karten klappen sollte ist VESA oder VGA. Die Liste aller unterstützten Karten:

```
video_cards_amd video_cards_apm video_cards_ark video_cards_chips video_cards_cirrus video_cards_cyrix video_cards_dummy video_cards_epson video_cards_fbdev video_cards_glint video_cards_i128 video_cards_i740 video_cards_i810 video_cards_impact video_cards_imstt video_cards_mach64 video_cards_mga video_cards_neomagic video_cards_newport video_cards_nsc video_cards_nv video_cards_r128 video_cards_radeon video_cards_rendition video_cards_s3 video_cards_s3virge video_cards_savage video_cards_siliconmotion video_cards_sis video_cards_sisusb video_cards_sunbw2 video_cards_suncg14 video_cards_suncg3 video_cards_suncg6 video_cards_sunffb video_cards_sunleo video_cards_suntcx video_cards_tdfx video_cards_tga video_cards_trident video_cards_tseng video_cards_v4l video_cards_vermilion video_cards_vesa video_cards_vga video_cards_via video_cards_vmware video_cards_voodoo video_cards_xgi video_cards_fglrx video_cards_nvidia
```

Du mußt dann rausfinden, welcher dieser Treiber für Deine Karte nötig ist. Dazu schaust Du einfach im ebuild von x11-base/xorg-server nach, welches Paket jedes dieser Flags installieren würde und schaust in der Beschreibung, ob das für Deine Karte reicht oder nicht.

Und vielleicht kennt ja sogar jemand hier im Forum Deine Hardware und kann Dir sagen, welchen Treiber Du benötigst.

----------

## furanku

Hmmm ... ich kann mich irren, aber da hast Du, glaube ich eine alte HP Visualize-FX5 Pro in Deiner Workstation. Die Karte ist von 2000 und war damals ein echter Renner als Hardware beschleunigte Gafikkarte (mit einem eigenen RISC Prozessor).

Wenn es die ist, dann ist das Problem, daß HP nicht nur einen eigenen Treiber, sondern gleich einen eigenen X Server herausgebracht hat. (siehe hier).

Ob der allerdings noch auf heutigen Distributionen läuft ... ?!

Wie gesagt, ich kann mich irren, das ist nur Ergebnis einer schnellen Google Suche. Vielleicht fragst Du mal bei HP an, die bieten doch auch Support für ihre Linux Workstations.

Hast Du denn ansonsten gentoo auf dieser alten PA-RISC Workstation zum laufen bekommen? Gebaut wurden die Dinger ja für HP-UX.

----------

## dertobi123

 *theghost1990 wrote:*   

> Hallo 
> 
> ich hab folgendes Problem ich hab hier ein HP C3700 stehen mit einer STI PCI graphic mit dem Namen A1262A. 
> 
> Mein Problem ist das diese Karte nicht von NV noch von ATI ist, also wie mach ich das mit den Treibern ????
> ...

 

Kurz: Geht nicht.

Länger: HP hat die Spezifikation der Grafikkarten/-chips nicht offen gelegt, einen Treiber dazu gibt es folglich nicht. 

Wenn ein X auf die Kiste soll, Bedarf es einiger "frickelei" - näheres hier: http://www.parisc-linux.org/faq/graphics-howto.html

----------

## theghost1990

naja die kurz version gefällt mir net  :Sad: ,  also wird woll auf frickeln hinauslaufen und ich hoffe das das doch irgendwie zum laufen bekommen was die den Rest angeht, ja bis jetzt lief alles so weit mehr oder weniger gut, ist halt bloß die Sache mit X-Server was halt nen bissel Kopfzerbrechen bereitet naja ich hoffe mal ich bekomm die Kiste zum laufen (hab davon noch 2 rumstehn  :Smile:  ).

----------

## furanku

Viel Erfolg!

Melde Dich, wenn Du etwas zum laufen bekommen hast, ich finde so etwas immer interessant zu hören, und vielleicht hilfts ja noch anderen.

Schade, daß wir Dir nicht mehr helfen konnten.

----------

## theghost1990

so ich hab mich mal nen bissel mit beschäftig seit langen (2 Wochen anderes zutun) und bekomme bei fbset -i diese Ausgabe: "ioctl FBIOGET_VSCREENINFO: Inappropriate ioctl for device" nur leider kann ich damit mal so garnichts anfangen....

----------

